# rlogin sur une station unix et environnement graphique...



## iManu (1 Octobre 2002)

Voila, depuis OsX, je peux prendre le controle de ma station Sun, je suis heureux (plus besoin de MacX, pour ceux à qui ça rappelle des souvenirs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif ).
Mais avec MacX, je pouvais lancer l'environnement graphique de ma station Sun (filemgr ?). Comment faire sous Os X ?
J'utilise maintenant CDE sur la Sun, et j'ai X-windows sur mon Mac (X-Tools de Tenon).

Merci


----------



## benR (1 Octobre 2002)

Attention, ma réponse est une tentative...

Il faut ajouter un -X à ta ligne de commande rlogin (lancée depuis un environnement Xfree, en gros)

(cf un man rlogin à cette page... http://www.nevis.columbia.edu/cgi-bin/man.sh?man=rlogin)

je faisais ça avec ssh, et ca marchait : je lançais WindowMaker avec Wdarwin, et dans le shell, je me connectais en ssh en ajoutant -X à la fin, et ensuite les softs que je lançais apparaissaient nickel chrome...


voilà une piste...


----------



## Einbert (1 Octobre 2002)

Rien à rajouter... Tu te logues en ssh avec l'option -X dans XFree et le tours est joué...

++


----------



## tehem (2 Octobre 2002)

ha lala!
bon voila la solution qui marche avec rlogin, ssh, telnet ....

tu lance ton server x et dans un xterm tu tape 
xhost +

ensuite tu te connecte sur la machine distante et tu tapes

export DISPLAY=ta_machine:0.0

et voila 

quelques remarque
1) ta_machine, c'est bien sur ton adress IP ou ton host alias (declarer normalement dans le fichier hosts de la machine distante)
2) la ligne export DISPLAY est valable si la machine distante a un shell ksh, bash. pour tcsh ou zsh il me semble qu'il faut plutot taper 
setenv DISPLAY ta_machine:0.0 (attention, il n'y a pas de =)
3) si tu passe par des bidule type firewall, proxy... il est possible que la machine distante ne soit pas capable d'associer ton adresse IP (en fait il ne voit que la passerelle) dans ce cas, la methode la plus simple c'est ssh (si toutefois un serveur ssh tourne sur la machine distante) avec l'option X:
ssh -X machine_distante -l ton_login

4) quoi qu'il arrive verifier que tu autorise l'utilisation du display de ton serveur X local: en faisant un xhost + sur ta machine LOCALE


----------



## Einbert (3 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tehem:</font><hr />* la methode la plus simple c'est ssh (si toutefois un serveur ssh tourne sur la machine distante) avec l'option X:
ssh -X machine_distante -l ton_login
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pourquoi faire compliquer, quand on peut faire simple /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .

++


----------



## tehem (3 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Einbert:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi faire compliquer, quand on peut faire simple /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .

++  *<hr /></blockquote>

passkeu si ca se trouve, y a pas de demon ssh sur sa station Sun  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Einbert (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tehem:</font><hr />* 

passkeu si ca se trouve, y a pas de demon ssh sur sa station Sun  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben bravo l'admin alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

++


----------



## iManu (4 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Ben bravo l'admin alors  
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Ben c'est moi l'admin...
C'est aussi moi le possesseur, l'utilisateur principal, le manoeuvre et le balayeur...
Et j'y connais pas grand chose  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

En tout cas merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

